# Full Moon question



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

I read on the Maryland board that fish don't bite well on a full moon. I always thought that with the full moon, the tides were stronger, stirring up the bottom more, enticing the fish to feed better. It was the first that I had ever heard about a full moon lull. Anyone else heard anything similar?

P-Town


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

We discussed that recently and here's a good link that will answer that question.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42497&highlight=Forces


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HOOK'N&SLING'N said:


> I read on the Maryland board that fish don't bite well on a full moon. I always thought that with the full moon, the tides were stronger, stirring up the bottom more, enticing the fish to feed better. It was the first that I had ever heard about a full moon lull. Anyone else heard anything similar?
> 
> P-Town


You get different opinions depending on who you talk to. Some boat captains don't like day charters during the fulll moon because they feel the bite is better at night- not so good for business, but sometimes sends out the wrong message. Which tides are best is often tied to specific locales, you may over time find that certain spots produce better under certain moon phases than others- no hard and fast or black and white rule that can cover all locations.


----------



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

*Tomato / Tomauto*

I think I got about $250.00 worth of 2 cents, all good information and I thank you all. It just seems that of late, my full moon trips have been a wash and then I see this note saying that fish don't bite well on the full moon . I had to investigate. Nevertheless, my grandfather told me years ago, "the only way to get'em is with a line in the water ". I will press on especially with my favorite season approaching....FALL , I love the variety, size and the weather. Hope to see you on the water.

P-Town


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

i agree h&s'n. full moon sucks. i never catch jack when there's a full moon. Ill still fish it... heck, ill fish anytime, but I do think full moon is the worst for night fishing.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

My wife told me that in the Philippines that the price of dish at the markets goes up during a full moon because the quantities go down.

Kind of makes some sense.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> the price of dish


is that plates and saucers or gravy boats and casseroles


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Well everything that I have been taught goes out the window*

I disagree the one thing that a full moon provides is you will have a hard high @ daybreak and sunset.. Thats the stuff dreams are made of fishing in NC OBX.. JAM


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

JAM said:


> I disagree the one thing that a full moon provides is you will have a hard high @ daybreak and sunset.. Thats the stuff dreams are made of fishing in NC OBX.. JAM


The position of the tide at a certain time depends on the moon phase, location, and the winds predominately.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

I've gone out thinking the tide would be higher with a full moon. Exactly the opposite.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

And I woulda thunked if it's cloudy, then moonlight woudn't make any difference light wise, but the tides would still be doing their thing. Just watch for wash overs and fish hard on lows and highs. As per usual, 'cept the suns will be with you.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

reeled_out said:


> I've gone out thinking the tide would be higher with a full moon. Exactly the opposite.


The really big tides are associated with the moon and sun working inconjunction. Remember wind affects the amplitude of the tides as well.

If you want a good tide toy do a search for WXTIDE32. It is a cool little program that graphically displays the predictions.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

baitslingin said:


> is that plates and saucers or gravy boats and casseroles


Ok ... the d anf f keys are next to each other so back off grammar boy   

Some of them ladies shopping at the markets are pretty hot dishes though  

I am not saying that the full moon is bad for fishing I am just relating what happens somewhere else. Honestly I bet they would raise the price of fish during a full moon just because they can and it is something they have always done. 

Personally I feel it is a combination of a lot things so the moon plays a part but it depends on the other variables. In some instances a full moon may be beneficial (bigger tides and stronger current) in other situations maybe they forces trump each other ... who really knows.

The best time to fish is whenever you can get a line in the water ! :fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ive heard thats true for striper fishing


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Not that its higher its more of a time thing*

A full moon makes sure it will be almost high @ daybreak and sunset.. JAM


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

Full moon = fish feeding through the nite, so 
I believe the bite will hold in the early am until
the ebb of the present tide phase.
My .02
Capt.Skid


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

JAM said:


> A full moon makes sure it will be almost high @ daybreak and sunset.. JAM



Yep luv it when that happens- was full moon in April a couple years ago when I witnessed the biggest drum bite I had ever seen at the point- willing to bet over 100 bigguns caught that evening- under a blood red full moon- was absolutely something to be there and be a part of.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

all i know is that last time i went down to florida was during a full moon...now normally me and my brother in law catch lots of nice reds on mosquito lagoon...however, he experienced his first two ever skunks there during that trip where we would go sun up to afternoon (normally we stop dependin on the bite)...we could not get the fish to bite to save our lives and we realized that htye were eating at night...so ever since then i have been afraid that a full moon kills fishin


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

If you're a shark fisherman like me, full moon and a night high tide is the best time to fish. The full moon aids their contrast based night vision so they're much more active in thier hunting. I also notice in our esturay our fish bite stronger before sunrise possibly also due to better light for hunting.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fish not biting during the full moon is crap ... Check out some of the world record fish and when they were caught. 
The full moon . I think people use this as an excuse ... The fish are there and maybe harder to find and surely can be harder to catch but there are there and can be caught. Most wolrd record fish are caught during the full moon phase . Again its about putting in your time and learning what will work. 
Only thing you got to remember is fish (most ) are equipt with coloring to match this ... Darkon top makes them less visable during the day when looked down on and light on the bottom for when fish(predators)are under bait ... It makes them blend into the moonlight. Also predators eyes adjust to light before most bait making sunrise and sunset a good bite in most cases. 
Fish not biting during the full moon is hogwash


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

In fact for the nay sayers do a search on past full moon periods on this forum and see for yourself 
Make sure you take everything with a grain of salt ... like how well a persons fishes (experience).


----------



## Honey Hole (Sep 27, 2005)

Aside from the stronger tidal flows, the full moon also is matched to the shedding of crabs. NOTHING will turn on a trout/drum/cobia/tarpon bite more than a bunch of soft shelled crabs in the water.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

How about when striper fishing with lures on a bridge? The ideal way to fish it would be to hit the shadow lines and use them to your advantage. With a full moon, isn't there more light, thus reducing the visible "line"? Haven't really paid attention to the moon when drowning bait, but when lure fishing and using lights, I would think a full moon is bad . . . all IMHO of course


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> How about when striper fishing with lures on a bridge? The ideal way to fish it would be to hit the shadow lines and use them to your advantage. With a full moon, isn't there more light, thus reducing the visible "line"? Haven't really paid attention to the moon when drowning bait, but when lure fishing and using lights, I would think a full moon is bad . . . all IMHO of course


Ok what about it ? The fish are still there right? YES . Its a matter of figuring them out is all and time is the key ... Nothing more nothing less. 
So you shadow line pattern doesnt work ... I bet something will ... I dont know what but you can bet you arse I'd find it.
By the way stripers are almost as easy as blues in a full moon.Now flatties can be tough and trout well they'll make ya stress for sure. Dont let the full moon dictate whether you fish or not ... My advice is just forget about it and fish hard and pay attention (I can not stress the last part enough)


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

geezzz...try something different...the fish are still there...I moved to MI and found that saltwater baits worked Great...the best time to catch fish is when you are fishing...I was on OV pier and the end was full of striper/cobia fishermen...nothing happening...I got a sabeki rid and wow...fresh bait...think outside of the box...showed my FIL how to catch smallies up north...if what "WORKS" doesn't, try something different...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok on the next 2 full moon periods I will post a report ... Just for you nay sayers ... To make it more of a challenge I will target weakies ... the toughest of all.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

we might as well increase our sample size. I fish some local spots weekly to twice a week so I'll take a look at the lunar calendar and line those fishing days up with the full moon

On another note, has anyone noticed during a new moon that fishing is slower at dark but much hotter at sunrise and then later into the morning. I think it has to do with the fish having poorer visibility all night and making up for missed night oppertunities as soon as the light gets right. I've never dedicated numerous hours to testing this, but with many of my new moon reports, all bites start twilight/sunrise as opposed to in the dark when I normally arrive and begin fishing for the first couple of hours.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

For what it's worth, I've been a member of IGFA for quite a few years. A while back in their monthly newsletter, there was a blurb about over 80% of IGFA records were caught either two days before or two days after a full moon. They've been keeping records for quite a few years so I would think there's something to it.


----------



## Earl (Sep 23, 2007)

*Earl*

In the past 20 or 25 years my Dad favored the full moon in Oct. I don't anything about it, My DAD passed away and my MOM wants to go surf fishing. I don't know how, but I am going to take her anyway. I need help!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fisheadgib said:


> For what it's worth, I've been a member of IGFA for quite a few years. A while back in their monthly newsletter, there was a blurb about over 80% of IGFA records were caught either two days before or two days after a full moon. They've been keeping records for quite a few years so I would think there's something to it.


I remember 3 days on either side of the full moon 
Here's some info on full moon and its phases with times and dates ...
http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/MoonPhase.php
Looks like Tuesday or Wednesday night and I will try both weather permitting 
Anyone else care to try this ?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*Full moon day 1*

Here's a link to to my report 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44515
Weather permitting day 2 tomorrow .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*Full moon day 2*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44599


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

In the Philippines, local fishermen say that its harder to catch fish on a full moon. Some say because the fish' have already gorged themselves in the evening with small baitfish which are attracted to the moonlight. Not sure if this makes sense though.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

honestly i dont like full moons here in NYC

the spots where i fish, regardless of time or moon phase.

it always needs to be fished during the last 2-3 hours of outgoing , and 2-3 start of incoming

any high tide,,, forgot it.

so ya. it varies with location.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

ya'll just keep on thinking, fish don't bite during a full moon. Leaves more of those big fish for ME


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> You get different opinions depending on who you talk to. Some boat captains don't like day charters during the fulll moon because they feel the bite is better at night- not so good for business, but sometimes sends out the wrong message. Which tides are best is often tied to specific locales, you may over time find that certain spots produce better under certain moon phases than others- no hard and fast or black and white rule that can cover all locations.



In addition to different locales, it depends on what you are fishing for. During a full moon certain fish will be actively feeding where there's a middle of the night high tide and decreasing when the water is not moving. High tides during the day can be affected by the moon even though it is not visible in the daylight sky.

When fish feed actively during the night they bite will likely be sluggish during the day. Certain fish have excellent eyesight and any amount of moonlight will suffice. Taking this persepective, during a full moon bait fish may not be as prevalent as on a quarter moon.

The better way, IMO, is to fish when you can, attempting to maximize your potential. I've caught fish during times when the bite should be slow and had slow results when it should have been good. The more opportunity, the better your rate of success.

Have you looked at the solarlunar charts? This may provide information to guide on the effect of the moon. IMO it's better to be fishing often rather than not fishing because the conditions may not be absolutely perfect.


----------

